
Could This Super-Sustainable Cardboard Bike Change the Developing World? - jamesbritt
http://hyperallergic.com/57086/could-this-super-sustainable-cardboard-bike-change-the-third-world/
======
detritus
No.

Local industrial infrastructure to enable people to make decent bikes however,
might.

